# Yo-Zuri Crystal 3D Minnow Floating Lure



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting some Yo-Zuri Crystal 3D Minnow Floating Lure. They come in three different sizes 3 1/2", 4 3/8" and 5 1/4". Looking for recommendations of what sizes to get?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

*3d minnows*

Depends on where your fishing. 31/2 size for night under the lights. Larger ones for day in the bay


----------



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Depends on where your fishing. 31/2 size for night under the lights. Larger ones for day in the bay


Ill be fishing during the day in the bay.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I use the 3.5" on most everything, all the time. You may want to try different colors depending on the water and weather conditions.


----------

